# So excited!!!r



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

That's really cool you got invited!! I hope you have a great time!!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

I think that you will get hooked.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ashley*

Ashley

Have a great time!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

That is great! Hop you have fun! I wanted to get Beamer involved with it, but with moving back and forth from home to school, I'm not sure it will be possible.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

That's great, sounds like a lot of fun, looking forward to hearing what you think about it.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

I can see the muck boots, bumpers, whistle, and birds coming now...


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

That is awesome but beware that hunt bug is horrible he gets under your skin and you cant get away from him. His bite is lasting too and there is no bug spray that will kill him.


----------

